# Man O War Toro Cigar Review - Good looks, good flavours, Bad Burn



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The review title says it all. The cigar looks great and the flavours are excellent. My only issue is burn, and I can say that all vitolas seem to h...

Read the full review here: Man O War Toro Cigar Review - Good looks, good flavours, Bad Burn


----------

